# Digifant II Help needed



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok I have a Cabriolet 93 with a DigiII system. The car has been giving me a lot of trouble in the last months, I've taken it to many local mechanics, but even though they are supposed to be "specialised in VW" they don't know what it is. The car is wasting way too much gas (12 mpg), it doesn't rev up the way it used to (after 3000 rpm, it starts throwing black smoke, and it's like if the power is gone). I've alredy repleced, ignition module, injectors, maf, spark plugs, spark plug wires, distributor cap, gas filter, both gas pumps, and ECU. One guy told me that most likely the conections of the ECU have a short circuit or something like that, so I got the following diagram:








What are the exact conections that I must check, or what should I? I'm desperate to fix my car it has been at several shops for the last 4 months


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

somebody please put this link in the FAQ as a sticky or something. LOTS of people have been looking for this
BUUUUMMMMP !!!
P.S. Sorry i cant help with your query tho


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Digifant II Help needed (NAVI51)*

First thing I'd do is replace the coolant temperature sensor ($15)-- your list does not include that important sensor -- the blue one on the upper radiator hose flange. Also clean your grounds -- especially the several wires that connect to the coolant flange at the transmission end of the engine Your diagram shows three wires (two from the O2 sensor and one from the ECU) as "ground on engine block". You colud also check the wiring from the coolant temperature sensor to the computer for continuity using a multimeter. Looks like connections #10 an #6 on your diagram. After that I would take a serious look at the airflow meter. Listed on you diagram as the airflow sensor potentiometer. A good used one should run about $30-50.


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Digifant II Help needed (Fat Rabbit)*

Ok so I got my car fixed today it took me a little time to figure it out. The blue sensor had been replaced too but I forgot to mention. 
The Digi II has 4 major ground conections on the pasenger's side of the valve cover, that are located on the rear. One of those grounds is for the ignitions coil, and the other 3 are gounds for the ECU; two of those grounds on my car were not conected, so I went to Radioshack and bought some thonge conectors that later on I soldered. 
The car ran better but still would throw balck smoke, so by accident I saw that the timming belt was not tight enough. I allingned the marks on the pulleys the way they are supposed to be and tighten the belt (the belt should be a little loose, good enought for the car to start, if it's very tights you could cause damage to the pistons). After I fixed the belt problem I noted that the timming was a little bit off along with the carburation.
I messed around a little with the distributor till the car would rev up as fast as possible and would go back to around 1000rpm.
The carburation problem I fixed it by messing around with the allen bolt on the rear left corner of the black cover on the MAF untill the exhaust wouldn't throw "CHINGOS!!!" (lots) of smoke at the muffler, and just like I thought, I test drived the car for 30 minutes and the car runs smootly and has an excellent throttle response.
I hope my experience helps people because it's very frustrating to have a problem like this since not many mechanics pay attention to little details such as a loose timming belt








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Digifant II Help needed (NAVI51)*

You should get a timing light and properly time the engine. FR


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Digifant II Help needed (Fat Rabbit)*

Yeah actully Im not going to run the car till Monday when I will be able to take it to the local high school shop where they have a timming light


----------

